# Log splitters - tractor pump versus PTO pump



## dvdkzn

Hi folks, new to the forum. I have a MF 1500 series that I would like to hook a log splitter to. Question: in your experience, would it be better to opt for the PTO pump built into the splitter or is using the tractor pump as reliable and convenient? Seems like there would be more risk in using the tracor pump, but the cost for the integrated PTO pump is spendy. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Fordfarm

I've seen them both ways. They both work good, just don't bite off more than you can chew. Just like any splitter, you might have to take a couple of "bites" at it.


----------



## Chris

Welcome to TF!!!!! I know the MF 1500 tractor ranges from 23-60HP models, so it is hard to tell which one you have in the set, but you have a nice tractor, use it!!! My neighbor owns a runs a Timberwolf TW-3 PTO log splitter and it works effortlessly. (17 tons of force, splits in 6 secs or less) - If you are planning to run a firewood business or process hundreds of pieces a day, then I might tell you to get an old tractor to do the "Dirty Work" for ya, but I think in any case you would be just fine...I think the TW-3 uses a PTO pump and it works perfectly. I know the old sawmill type cutters and others were run directly from the tractor PTO and I just think it may be riskier to go that route. 

Welcome to TF and have fun!
:tractorsm


----------



## Drawbar

I would go with the PTO driven hydraulic pump for one reason, and one reason alone. Hydraulic systems love cleanliness and by adding a woodspliter system to your tractor, you are inviting contamination. With a PTO driven system, you basically are making its own system and do not have the potential to contaminate the workings of your sophisticated and expensive tractor. Sure you can rely on a filter to clean the oil, but by having a self-contained system, you elminate any possible contamination inside your tractor's hydraulics. In my estimation, that alone is worth something.

Myself, I fabricated my own woodspliter and hyraulic system using a Prince PTO Hydraulic pump. It works extremely well because the speed of the wood spliter is controled via engine rmp. Its also gear driven which means almost indestructable. I still added a hyd filter for contamination reasons and I have used it since 1999 with no problems at all.

Once you buy the PTO Pump, you'll forget about the cost. Its kind of like putting in a well. You fret about coming up with the money to have one drilled, but once it's drilled, well you always have it.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Dvdkzn! I agree with the above and think the pto type pump is the best way to go IF given the choice of a tractor mounted log splitter only. Depending upon how much firewood you intend to split; you will be running up a lot of hours on your tractor, not to mention fuel consumed. In my opiniion, a stand along gas powered log splitter would be the best option. I heat almost exclusively with firewood and use a 20 ton 5.5 hp Honda powered log splitter that I purchased from Harbor Freight about 14 years ago. The Honda will run all day on a gallon of gas. Why it is so fuel efficient is an amazment to me but no way would I get that type of fuel consumption if my tractor were running at 2,500 rpm all day long. The cost is not that much of a difference and in some cases less. With the stand along log splitter; you tractor will be freed up to skid logs and carry firewood in the FEL as well as other tasks to boot.


----------



## HarryG

PTO driven pump is the way to go in my opinion. But for real flexibility a stand alone unit like Chief's is best.


----------



## Fordfarm

My neighbor splits wood commercially for a guy who supplys a lot of convienience stores in Omaha an Lincoln. He gets the trees, cuts them to length, splits them, palletizes, and fumigates them. He is 73 years old, so he only does 45-50 cord a year for the guy. He has a homebuilt splitter on a trailer, but it never leaves his building. He had a Honda gas motor on it for the first 4 years. It finally slept with it's fathers, so he used an electric motor to replace it (it's what he had). That was in 2000, the electric motor is still running strong. It is quieter, faster and easier to maintain then the gas unit. He has split hundreds of cords with it, and the only problem he has had, is Lovejoy couplings wearing out. I suppose that it IS portable, since it is on wheels, as long as you have a 110 power source handy!


----------



## dvdkzn

Thanks for the advice guys. I agree about the contamination issue and that was the "risk" I was referring to in my question post. I agree about the portability also. About the RPMs... I figure a 24HP diesel tractor would not to turn too many RPMs to provide 20 tons of spliting force. She's about 19HP at the PTO.

Also, correction, the MF is a 1200 series. It is Dad's tractor right now, but he says it will be mine once he "downsizes" his house. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fordfarm

Well, guys - I'm not following you on the "contamination" issue! In my experience, a splitter doesn't contaminate any more than, say, a disc or anything else you plug into your remote. If you have a remote and use ANYTHING on it, then you have contamination. I got a lot of years playing in the dirt and splitting wood and never had an issue with contamination. The only "contamination" problem I even know of was caused by a bad remote QD coupling, not the implement. I guess finding Teflon tape in the hydraulic system of a neighbors new-to-him tractor could be considered contamination (NEVER use Teflon tape)! I guess what I'm saying - "contamination", for me, wouldn't even be an issue when deciding on a log splitter!


----------



## dvdkzn

Thanks Fordfarm. What you are saying makes sense. As you can tell, I am new to the tractor and implements world. My teeth were cut on cars, trucks, jeeps, etc. Hydraulics are a new one for me. The manual for my MF 1225 says the powersteering pump plus the primary pump combine to move 7.2gpm. The pressure is rated at 2000psi however. I see that the 20 ton stand alone units have pumps that move 11gpm. Would the flow rate dictate the ram speed (cycle time) and the psi dictate the overall force? Oh, and thanks for the tip on not using Teflon tape. What is the preferred sealant for hydaulic lines?

By the way, I am impressed with how helpful and quick the replies are here. Nice forum guys!


----------



## OleGrandWizard

CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP. I could use some wood, dvdkzn! Running a firewood shop or is this just personal cutting?


----------



## dvdkzn

Just keeping the extended family in firewood. Personal splitting here. Not a business venture.


----------

